# Jurien Bay Micro-brewery W.a.



## amiddler (19/3/11)

Was reading our local rag today and found an article stating a proposal had been granted to build a bar and micro-brewery at Jurien Bay 250Km north of Perth or in my case 200Km south of Gero.




> SHIRE MATTERSPage 2​MICRO-BREWERY GRANTED APPROVAL​At the Council Meeting held 17 February 2011 Council granted approval for a Micro-​Brewery on Lot 178 Seahorse Retreat, Jurien Bay.​The Micro-Brewery will incorporate a restaurant, function / bar and alfresco area. The​design of the brewery is architecturally drawn to take the form of a 'shark' based on a​single storey structure with tiled concrete flooring and steel framed walls and roof. The​building area is 370m​2 internally and 195m2 external. A further 155m2 of undercover area​
> is provided.​The maximum number of patrons is to be 289 persons in accordance with the Building​Code of Australia, with an additional 10 staff for a total of 299 people.​It is proposed the Micro-Brewery will operate six days per week with those days being​Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday from 10.00am to 10.00pm and Friday, Saturday,​Sunday 10.00am to 12.00pm.




Great seeing as I travel to and from Perth through Jurien and will soon have a reason to stay over for a night or two.

Drew


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (19/3/11)

+1 Can now fish then drink .......


----------



## keifer33 (19/3/11)

Sweet as a favourite holiday/camping destination for myself and partner so even more reason to relax 

Interesting design of the building looks like a shark effectively. 





Only dilemma if my research is correct it states it will use a Beadle Brewing System and in the council minutes states 'no grain storage,milling or disposal required'. Quick google brings up the system is an extract based brewing

http://www.addabrewpub.com/index.html


----------



## malt_shovel (21/3/11)

keifer33 said:


> Sweet as a favourite holiday/camping destination for myself and partner so even more reason to relax
> 
> Interesting design of the building looks like a shark effectively.
> 
> ...



From the website of said extract brewery system...

"Our malt extract brewpub systems assure absolute consistency and very drinkable beers"

If very drinkable is as good as the manufacturers are expressing, it doesn't bode well for this brew-pub. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## toadskin (21/3/11)

Drew said:


> Was reading our local rag today and found an article stating a proposal had been granted to build a bar and micro-brewery at Jurien Bay 250Km north of Perth or in my case 200Km south of Gero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fantastic! We travel the Indian Ocean Drive fairly regularly and are always looking for a new place for lunch or a coffee break. Jurien is ideal because it's the half way point. Hope they do take-a-ways.


----------



## cdbrown (21/3/11)

malt_shovel said:


> From the website of said extract brewery system...
> 
> "Our malt extract brewpub systems assure absolute consistency and very drinkable beers"
> 
> If very drinkable is as good as the manufacturers are expressing, it doesn't bode well for this brew-pub. Time will tell I guess.



It also says there's no need for a brewmaster. Oh dear.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> It also says there's no need for a brewmaster. Oh dear.


 :lol: I have already written it off !
GB


----------



## mika (21/3/11)

30c a pint to make and we can sell it for $10, we'll be rich over night. And the designer Leigh P. Beadle must know what he's talking about, apparently he started the US craft beer revolution !


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/3/11)

mika said:


> 30c a pint to make and we can sell it for $10, we'll be rich over night. And the designer Leigh P. Beadle must know what he's talking about, apparently he started the US craft beer revolution !


Ah "The Beadles" very popular group from Liverpool in the 60's. Yes they got rich overnight.
GB


----------



## amiddler (21/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> It also says there's no need for a brewmaster. Oh dear.



OH dear indead. Here I was thinking "Great, a nice hand crafted beer on the beach. What a better way to have some R+R" but I think I might stick with the soda water. These Beadle brew rigs, very similar or possibly the same thing that the likes of U Brew It uses? It better not taste like anything that I have had from U Brew It or they will go belly up very fast.

Drew


----------



## cdbrown (21/3/11)

Drew said:


> OH dear indead. Here I was thinking "Great, a nice hand crafted beer on the beach. What a better way to have some R+R" but I think I might stick with the soda water. These Beadle brew rigs, very similar or possibly the same thing that the likes of U Brew It uses? It better not taste like anything that I have had from U Brew It or they will go belly up very fast.
> 
> Drew



All the beers from U Brew It have a very similar taste. Guess that's the problem with only having a few choices of extract.


----------



## amiddler (22/3/11)

I often wonder if its not so much the extract but the yeast and fermenting temp. I can make 2 beers with nearly identical grain bills tast very different with the use of hops, yeast and fermenting temp. 
The last time I looked in the fermenting room at the local U Brew It all of the beers were lined up side by side, lagers and ales?

Drew


----------

